# My FreeBSD machine no longer recognise any USB device



## bsddaemon (Jan 6, 2009)

I realise my FreeBSD doesnt recognise any USB device anymore. Nothing related to usb shows up when I insert usb device: bluetooth dongle, usb stick...

Does anyone have any idea? This is my current kernel config file:



> #
> # GENERIC -- Generic kernel configuration file for FreeBSD/i386
> #
> # For more information on this file, please read the handbook section on
> ...


----------



## bsddaemon (Jan 6, 2009)

The config file is too long, this forum doesnt accept that long, so I need to break it down to another post



> # If you've got a "dumb" serial or parallel PCI card that is
> # supported by the puc(4) glue driver, uncomment the following
> # line to enable it (connects to the sio and/or ppc drivers):
> #device         puc
> ...


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 6, 2009)

try enabling
*device ch # SCSI media changers*

also i'm now shore where is this used, but try
*device          firmware        # firmware assist module*


also seams you can disable
*device uhid # "Human Interface Devices"*
since i don't see any device enabled, that depends on this


----------



## Djn (Jan 6, 2009)

Or, more conveniently: Try booting with a GENERIC-kernel and see if that changes anything. That's generally a good thing to test if you've got problems and are using a custom kernel.


----------



## lme@ (Jan 6, 2009)

What does 
	
	



```
usbdevs -v
```
 say?


----------



## bsddaemon (Jan 7, 2009)

I will install GENERIC once I get home. This is output of:



> % *usbdevs -v*
> Controller /dev/usb0:
> addr 1: full speed, self powered, config 1, UHCI root hub(0x0000), Intel(0x0000), rev 1.00
> port 1 powered
> ...


----------



## kamikaze (Jan 7, 2009)

# kldload ehci
# cd /boot/kernel
# kldload u*

Maybe this helps. You're probably just missing some required modules.


----------



## bsddaemon (Jan 7, 2009)

kamikaze said:
			
		

> # kldload ehci


This module was compiled in the current kernel.



> # cd /boot/kernel
> # kldload u*



Im still unsure why you suggested me to cd /boot/kernel, and do you mean I should load all module starting with u? (there are so many ones)

Btw, my system is FreeBSD 6.4


----------



## kamikaze (Jan 8, 2009)

Well, this covers most USB modules. If it's a missing module, it will probably be among those.


----------

